# /



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

It's like everything just stopped all of a sudden.

Very powerful photographs...


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Yeah, very creepy.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

[One] said:


> suz said:
> 
> 
> > It's like everything just stopped all of a sudden.
> ...


I can imagine... It'd probably creep me out though.

It just makes me think of waking up as the only survivor after some nuclear war or something like that. Really effective. They just hit so hard.

Top notch matey : )


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

You have an eye for photos... you focus in the right places... *thumbs up* cheers =)


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I like it. it's kinda creepy. Take more pictures 

Oh, it also reminds me of "Heroes" for some reason :shock:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

This is my personal fav.

Pending :shock:

Some great shots [One]

Greg


----------

